# Possibly Ich



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all, Well I have had my tank running since Feb 1...On march 15 i went and bought 2 clown fish and a solar wrasse...On march 23 i went ans bought a blue tang...Now i have noticed that there are lots of white spots on the Blue Tang and a few spots on the other fish, but they come and go...Do you think this is ich and if it is what can i do?

I have have a blood shrip and i noticed today that one of the clown fish and the blue tang swim around him and he also grabs them and it looks like het cleans them...Is this good or bad?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It is indeed marine ich. Tangs are often known to be quite prone to ich so your blue tang is likely to be the prime suspect.

Read this one.
http://home2.pacific.net.ph/~sweetyummy42/ich.html


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok, what is the size of your tank? And it sounds like ich to me. tangs are ich magnets. make sure you are feeding him and he is eating well. eating will keep his immune system up, so he can fight the ich. If you have no corals or inverts in the tank you can try slowly lowering the salinity to kill the ich, and slowl raising the temp. in the tank to speed the ich process up.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

burch76 said:


> Hello all, Well I have had my tank running since Feb 1...On march 15 i went and bought 2 clown fish and a solar wrasse...On march 23 i went ans bought a blue tang...Now i have noticed that there are lots of white spots on the Blue Tang and a few spots on the other fish, but they come and go...Do you think this is ich and if it is what can i do?
> 
> I have have a blood shrip and i noticed today that one of the clown fish and the blue tang swim around him and he also grabs them and it looks like het cleans them...Is this good or bad?


I would like to know what your water parameters are? Also what size tank it is? You had your tank running since Feb. 1st. That is to short of a period to put all those fish in. But on with the topic, Yes it is ick, 2 out of 3 of my tangs get ick on a regular basis. I dont do anything about it. I really cant as all meds arent for invert or isnt reef safe. As long as he is eating good. My cleaner wrasse picks off what he can and the rest goes away.


----------



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

last time I got it checked everting was good and I have a 55 gallon tank. Also does a blood shrimp clean off ich?


----------

